# What do you think is a necessary staple in every kitchen?



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Assuming we're not talking about a survival situation:

Cilantro/Marjoram - for root veggies, decent for chicken as well.
Oregano - afor tomato based dishes.
Cumin/Chili Powder - for heavier meat based dishes (beef, lamb, etc.)
Garlic Powder - can substitute for any call for garlic in a pinch.

Beef/Chicken stock - I'd probably go with chicken if I only got one.

Tomato Sauce/Paste - I'd probably go with sauce if I only got one.

Milk/Heavy Cream/Whooping Cream - I'd go with milk if I only got one. Hate powdered milk, but if one had to store for long periods its an option.

Cheese - Must has cheese of some kind. I love mozzarella, but I'd have to go with a mild cheddar if I only got one. Here again, there's powdered "cheese" for long storage (aka Kraft mac n cheese packets) or Velveeta has a long storage life too.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't live without my Sriracha close by. It's good on and in so many things. :smile:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

A cook would be handy. I am not one.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

A good list so far, and you can have as much of anything as you want. And your musings jarred my old noggin to a thinkin... 

Personally, I would go with Granulated Garlic and Onion. Alton Brown claims it is closer to the real thing than powered. And I think he is right. 

I would add Wondra flour. A great thickener for flour. And to make a great pan sauce. 

Corn Starch. 

Baking Soda and Baking Powder

Pasta of varying sizes and shapes

Rosemary good for meat dishes like steak, pork and lamb
Dried onions (also used for thickening up sauces, meat loaves, stews etc that are too loose)
Curry powder
Cinnamon (both ground and stick)
Thyme
Sage

Chicken Stock and Broth

A good set of knives including:
10" Chef's Knife
10" Drop Point Santoku style Knife
12" Granton Slicer
8" Serrated Bread Knife
8" Flexible Boning Knife
6" Sandwich knife
6" Paring knife at least 2
As for brands, I much prefer the Wusthoff Classic Line. 
But I wouldn't turn down any Bob Kramer Damascus Forged Knives from Zwillings/Henkels. Damn, they are gorgeous and a wonder to use.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

kwikfishron said:


> I can't live without my Sriracha close by. It's good on and in so many things. :smile:


I prefer Cholula, but, to each their own. And there is a sauce from Jamaica that I can't remember, kinda sound like pickacherry . It's Pickapeppa. Love that stuff. 

And of course one has to have the traditional bottle of Tabasco sauce for Bloody Mary's.


----------



## dalepres (Mar 20, 2011)

Soy Sauce - by the gallon.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

kwikfishron said:


> I can't live without my Sriracha close by. It's good on and in so many things. :smile:


Gotta love that Litigation Hot Sauce!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm.

In addition to @*ktownskier* 's list, 

I try to always have some: fresh tomatoes (Roma are best), fresh onions (green, red, white, Mexican green), rice (wild, brown, basmati, wild), olive oil, peanut oil, dried pasta of various types.

Tapatio hot sauce, among others.

Noggin thrumming . . . .


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I was looking for this thread and it was here all the time...So, I 
started my own bacon thread. :smile:

Bacon! my essential staple!


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

But what kind of bacon? Thick cut or thin? Or extra thick? Any special brand? Nueske's?

How do you cook it? Stove top? Microwave? Oven?

Traditional style or specialty bacon?

Tell us more, tell us more!! Did it put up a fight?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

KT, Are you making fun of me!?! :boxing: :biggrin2:

Any color bacon, whatever! I usually buy thin cut, any brand on sale.
I prefer regular smoked bacon over maple flavor.

I cook it on the stove in a cast iron fry pan with just a smidgen
of olive oil to get it nice and crispy!

The head knot cooks it in the microwave ...where good bacon goes to
die. :crying:

edit to add link... https://www.diychatroom.com/f195/bacon-tip-661045/


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

UGH, my husband does bacon in the nuker if I'm not awake (True story: he can't work the oven, I can't even ask him to turn it on for a preheat because half the time he turns on the convection or the timer instead of the actual oven. One time he turned on the bread oven instead...)

I think microwaved bacon is the worst too.


----------

